# Opening new windowed links in Kindle's browser



## kumiau (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi

I got my Kindle 3G about a month ago and I'm thrilled with it. Besides books the experimental browser has proven to be powerful enough to render most of the websites i regularly visit and the article mode is great for long reads.

The one thing that bothers me is the innability to open new windows, not because i need multiple windows in my Kindle but because several website reference links to open in a new window. Links posted in twitter, or worst, in my readItLater list becomes useless.

Is there a workaround for this? maybe a way to copy paste the link location I don't know...

thanks for your response


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as I know, NO there isn't a way to do what your asking. Hopefully a future update will add more features like this to the K3 browser.


----------

